# large refill??



## Ken Hering (Oct 22, 2012)

anybody know what fountain pen kits will take the large refill???? I have a customer who does leather work with a fountain pen and uses a lot of ink!!! . I didn`t know they make a large refill my self!!!! but I saw it!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, there is such a thing as a "maxi" refill.  It measures 2.9" from end to end.  I know where to get them, but I am not allowed to tell you in any forum, except "Deals, Trades, Gifts and Wants".  So, either ask there, or take a wild stab at why these rules would forbid me from giving a link.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 22, 2012)

For comparison, here's a maxi (international long) cartridge next to a standard size Schmidt convertor. 

(Sorry for the crummy picture :redface::redface:...but I hope it helps a little!)






I have personally used the maxi cartridges and love them!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 22, 2012)

I think the better question is there any kits that DON'T take the large refil?   Since every FP kit I've seen comes with a converter I would think they would all take the longer refills.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmm Im allowed to say exotics blanks sells them.  Gee I hope Im right


----------



## LL Woodworks (Oct 23, 2012)

I use the Maxi - love them and get them from exotic blanks (great people)


----------

